# Atlas/craftsman 12"x36" 101.07403 Help



## Mattm23 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forums and currently in the market for my 1st machine. I found a listing on craigslist for a 12"X36" for what I consider a decent price ($850) and I could really use some advice. I've done some research and the machine seems to be a "99 PM 2032".  I contacted the owner and he says the tag on the tail end of the ways lists 101.07403. The link below is a picture of the machine, it seems to be in great condition. I believe it comes with a full set of gears and basic tooling. No steady rest though.

http://imgur.com/ND3ScWY

Basically, I'm wondering if this model has babbitt or tapered roller bearings and I would also like to know if $850 is a good price for a working machine without any issues. From the posts I've read, this community is extremely knowledgeable and very willing to help so let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 10, 2016)

That seems a bit high for your part of the country, especially as it does not have the quick change gear box.

I've seen a lot of good deals on craigslist in New Jersey.  I'd research a while before I'd buy.

The manual for that lathe is here:

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3398


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 10, 2016)

Matt,

99PM2032 would be a model 101.07300, which would be the first (babbit bearing) 12" that Atlas built for Sears in 1937.  However, the lathe in the photograph isn't that model.  The one in the photo has Timken bearings.  You can tell that difference by looking at the right or left spindle bearing area on the headstock cast.  If there are two bolts with a removable bearing cap at those locations, then it has babbit bearings.  If there are no bolts, it's Timken.  There are no bolts.  Further, it's difficult to see because it appears to be mostly hidden by the cross feed crank.  And it also appears to have been painted, whereas originally it was chrome plated.  But up under the cross feed crank is a pull-out knob which when pulled out engages the power cross feed.  Of the 12 Craftsman 12" machines, only the 101.07403 has that knob.  And as the current owner says that the nameplate says 101.07403. that's what it appears to be.  So if it is actually 36" between centers, the catalog number will end in 2078, not 2032.  The characters in the catalog number to the left of the 4-digit number changed over the years but the 4-digit number did not.  It first appeared in the 1940 Power Tools catalog.

The finish condition indicates that it was probably recently cleaned up and refinished.  From the one small photo, it looks like it was well done.  It still has the motor belt guard, which is not too common.  Going prices of Atlas lathes varies widely across the country.  Down here near the Gulf coast where they seldom turn up, $850 would probably be an excellent price, given the apparent condition.  I'm not sure about up in PA.  But what you need to do before you actually buy it is look at it up close and personal.  Check the way thickness with a 0-1" outside micrometer to evaluate bed wear.  The original dimension all the way across both front and rear ways was about 0.3750".  If it has seen any use at all, you should be able to see where the carriage ran and where the tailstock ran.  Measure the thickness where neither ran and where each ran.  Make these measurements in four or five places on each way, starting near but not right at the headstock and ending down near the right end.  If the difference is under 0.0020", it's OK.  2 to 4 probably OK.  Over 4 you're probably looking at having the bed reground.  Which is usually pretty expensive.

Note also that if there are any significant accessories (you said no steady rest), that adds to the value.  And if it comes with none, you are probably looking up to another $500 in the near future to acquire them.  However, starting off with a lathe as apparently clean as the one pictured is certainly a plus.  At least you apparently won't need to expend any labor on the lathe itself.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh, and pretty much all of the Atlas manuals except for the MOLO (which you should buy a copy of) will be found in our Downloads section.  Most have been cleaned up, unlike the usual run of the mill internet freebies.


----------



## Mattm23 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mattm23 (Apr 10, 2016)

Another picture

https://imgur.com/yxe5To0


----------



## Wierd Harold (Apr 10, 2016)

Mattm23 said:


> Another picture
> 
> https://imgur.com/yxe5To0


From the second picture it looks to me like it got a quick shot with a spray can while fully assembled. I wouldn't touch it for half that price. Just my opinion.
HWF


----------



## Mattm23 (Apr 10, 2016)

I tend to agree with you Harold, it looks like the motor was even sprayed. The seller is about 3.5 hours away from me and I don't think it's worth the ride to check it out 1st hand.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Apr 10, 2016)

Mattm23 said:


> I tend to agree with you Harold, it looks like the motor was even sprayed. The seller is about 3.5 hours away from me and I don't think it's worth the ride to check it out 1st hand.


Here are 2 more in your general area at both ends of the price and "finish" range.

http://reading.craigslist.org/bfs/5488307795.html

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/5511202632.html
HWF


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 11, 2016)

Wierd Harold said:


> Here are 2 more in your general area at both ends of the price and "finish" range.
> 
> http://reading.craigslist.org/bfs/5488307795.html
> 
> ...



Hah!  I looked up that same Atlas lathe for $500 less.


----------



## Mattm23 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, I actually messaged both of those sellers last night. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah.  The second photo tells more of a story.  And explains why the Cross-Feed knob was painted.  The bed does look pretty good, though.


----------



## Mattm23 (Apr 19, 2016)

I've been keeping an eye on this listing.

http://reading.craigslist.org/bfs/5488307795.html

The price along with the fact that you can see noticeable wear in the ways from the travel of the carriage make me extremely weary. It does come with a decent amount of tooling and accessories and it seems to be in good shape besides the wear in the ways. Is it worth the 2 hour drive to take a look? Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm not sure it's worth a 2h drive to have a look, but I wouldn't obsess too much about wear of the ways. that may be wear or it may be lack of staining from where the carriage runs, either way any lathe that old is going to have some degree of wear. I'd be much more concerned about wear in any of the screws (lead, cross, compound) and tooling. those are things that will affect your ability to use the lathe, way wear is a minor irritant in comparison.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 20, 2016)

Good points, Matt C.  Matt M, if you do make the drive (it can take that long just to get across Houston), be sure to take a 0-1" micrometer just to answer the way wear question.  But as Matt C said, some way wear is to be expected.  And unless you are turning very long small diameter parts using a follow rest, it has relatively little effect on diameter accuracy.  What is irritating is significant wear on the rear surface of the rear way.


----------



## Mondo (Apr 20, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> .... What is irritating is significant wear on the rear surface of the rear way.



You will need a 5 - 6" mic to measure that, relative to the front surface of the front way.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 20, 2016)

Actually, although measuring the overall width of the bed ways would also be indicative of bed condition or use, most of the wear will be on the rear of the rear way.  And in the nature of things, where the wear on the rear is worst, the wear on the front of the rear way will be least because the tailstock can't be where the carriage is.  So measuring the width of the rear way instead of the total bed width is just as good.


----------

